# laringofono  mas walkie



## Shizzen (May 25, 2012)

Muy buenas!!

Soy nuevo por el foro... aun no me e presentado de forma oficial pero bueno, me llamo Ruben tengo 28 años y soy de Oviedo.

Tengo una duda que me gustaria saber si alguno de vosotros puede ayudarme...

Tengo un walkie talkie midland G5, con una clavija jack de 2.5mm que pone SPK MIC y quiero ponerle un laringofono el problema esta en que estos vienen con 2 clavijas... sabeis de alguna forma de ponr un laringofono en este walkie? 

gracias y un saludo!


----------



## capitanp (May 25, 2012)

Si es posible solo hay que identificar el pinout de cada cosa

http://www.thiecom.de/mikrofon/index.htm


----------

